# kid with rapid breathing & heart beat



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a kid that was born monday. Today she started panting like a dog, very rapid breathing with a very rapid heart beat. At this time it only happens when she's laying down/sleeping. When I make her get up it takes a few minutes but eventually everything goes to normal. she's eating fine, normal temp, acts fine besides this.

She's a bottle baby and in the house. lungs are clear. Thanks for any help


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Carol, with no temp, clear lungs, that isn't a lot to go on. She may be having a hard time keeping her body temp under control. She also could have something wrong with her. With nothing really clear to go on, you will have to wait and watch, or let your vet very expensively guess 

Your avatar is messed up, could you go into your profile and delete it and put it back up, it seems it didn't make the move well to the new format  Vicki


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Well she's still doing it off and on when sleeping, not as often as last night though. So I will just watch and see what happens.

Her dam was CAE positive and I literally caught this kid at birth and brought her to the house. That shouldn't have any affect on her correct?


----------



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

have you taken her temp during her "episodes" or after she's up and normal? does it seem to happen in the same spot? like she's laying under a heat source and getting too hot while napping?


----------

